# A good trainer in Indiana?



## Kada's Mom (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum and hoping for help. We're NW of Indy about 40 miles. Kada joined us a year ago as a 4-year old GSD from an abusive, neglectful home where she was caged, beaten, and starved. She's gained 30 pounds, is sweet and loving (and so SMART!)... ok - sweet and loving to hubby and me and "her" cats... but Cujo on anyone else. We went thru basic obedience classes outside the home, where she did very well... but on "her" property is another story. The fear aggression is intense. She can't be crated due to past abuse, but she has a "safe place" she is to go to. Even there, she shakes, drools, and snarls - and lunges - if a visitor so much as moves. When we go for walks, she's skittish and focused on everything but us. We're thinking maybe e-collar training? Does anyone know of an e-coller trainer in the Lafayette area? She is a lovely girl and deserves to be free of this terrible fear aggression. As smart as she is, she doesn't trust me to keep her safe. 
Please? Can anyone help? Thank you - I am so grateful to have found this forum!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know a trainer in Lafayette but I had a trainer in NW Indy that helped me with a reactive, nervous dog. She does private in-home training but I don't know how far she will travel. She has done work with Purdue vet students in the past so maybe she will help. If nothing else I think she is very knowledgable about dog behavior so she may have some advice for you. Here is her website. 

Indianapolis Dog Trainer | Carmel Puppy Training


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Roni Hoff is in Northern Indiana and does e-collar training. Maybe contact her for help. She is busy right now though with the AWDF coming up but a consultation may be helpful. 
Elkhart Indiana Dog Trainer - Dog Obedience - Dog Behavior Problems - Pet Training
If you are local enough to go to the trial, I would! You could make some contacts possibly there on local trainers.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Roni is good AND a nice person


----------

